# White dots in scanned photos



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just acquired and started using a Canon 9950F (new) scanner. On scanned photos small white dots appear on the scanned image. They show up to some extent in all scanned photos. I would love to get rid of them.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like dust, get a can of air and blow the pictures off before you put them in the scanner. Make sure the glass is clean and blow that off too.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Scan the same photo twice, without moving anything. Compare the photos. If the white dots move (not appear in the same location on both scans) then you have an interface or scanner problem.

If the dots remain in the same location, then put up a new photo and see if the dots are in the same position but just on another photo (you will need comparable dark areas to detect them) you have a dirty platen (the glass). The glass might even have a small nick in the glass, causing flares in the reflection of the scanner light.

If the dots don't seem to be in the same location, then put back the first photo - but this time put the photo in rotated (the top is now the bottom, and the bottom is now at the top) and if the dots are in the same location again, then there is something on the photo that you may be over-looking, like dust or small scratches.

And finally, if the white spots have totally moved, it is just dust.

I think that covers it, but I reserve the right to re-think this at a later time.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You don&#8217;t say whether that is a scan of a print or a negative. If it is a scan of a print and you can&#8217;t see the dots on the original you have a problem with the scanner. If the same dots appear in the same place with different prints you have some dust down in the optics. Contact Canon support or return the scanner.

If that is a scan of a negative or slide it is common to get dust. A can of air and a camel hair artists or makeup brush will do wonders. If you are still getting spots engage the scanner&#8217;s dust and scratch removal. I think that scanner has a Canon technology called FARE. It isn&#8217;t a true laser/mechanical/optical system like Digital Ice, but reports are that it works pretty well and is much faster than the laser based scratch and dust removal.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will try them out over the weekend. These are scanned photos.


----------

